# 1st red w/bigworm/surfsidesativa



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

AH yes, I remeber that like it was yesterday....

Good day that was after the wind sat down for us. Like that say, you never forget your first


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*thanks*

Big Worm, Have you been out? the weather sucks lately, I went out monday made it to the MI jetteys turned around and went home, then sat in a hot bath to thaw out, its been freezing!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Nope, have not been out. Heading up to the OBX's tomorrow morning. Been down right cold around here with blowing winds!!


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*good luck on your trip*

hopefully you'll have better fisher handlers on your trip..... verses last time, I'm still having a Had time letting that one go


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't beat yourself up over that one man. I was over that the minute it waved it's tail goodbye  

Plenty of fish in the sea.

If you only knew how long I fished for my first big red.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Big Worm said:


> Don't beat yourself up over that one man. I was over that the minute it waved it's tail goodbye
> 
> Plenty of fish in the sea.
> 
> If you only knew how long I fished for my first big red.


We lost that big lunker as soon as it started to spin when you pulled it up to the boat. The tackle was a little bit light (hook too small), the fish was green, we didn't know the BEST way to handle it..... Coulda-shoulda-woulda..... Nice fish, was a great day. We didn't catch any reds there the next day... If we had a net....


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> We lost that big lunker as soon as it started to spin when you pulled it up to the boat. The tackle was a little bit light (hook too small), the fish was green, we didn't know the BEST way to handle it..... Coulda-shoulda-woulda..... Nice fish, was a great day. We didn't catch any reds there the next day... If we had a net....


BTW, that's a great photo Rob, especially for a cellphone


----------

